# old 395st troubleshooting ?



## purdy_pusher (May 8, 2014)

hello people!! this is my first post, hope im posting in the right area. any way my problem is my pump in spray mode leaks from the bleeder. the packing's were replaced 3 yrs ago but only ran about lil over 100 gal. but it sat for about a year in a half. so my ? is drop the pump and the transducer was all gummed up would that cause my problem. also cleaned the prime valve. or just repack


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

What do you mean when you say bleeder? If you are talking about the prime valve then you need to replace the switch inside the prime valve. Occasionally those filter get ruined. As to why, I have no clue.


Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## purdy_pusher (May 8, 2014)

thanks for responding! the drain hose it what happens it trickles out the drain 
could the packing's still be bad even if no paint is coming up through the wet cup? also i do hear like a faint hissing noise


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Theres probly some built up paint keeping your pressure relief vavle from closing all the way.. I would get some super super hot water and krud cutter and try flush it out. If that doesnt work remove pressure relief valve inspect and clean. Replace if neccessay. Do you have any Pics?


----------



## purdy_pusher (May 8, 2014)

well i dropped the pump cleaned the transducer, it was all gummed up. and the drain valves ball had a groove all around the ball. replaced it with one off 
a xr5 inspected it, looked to be in good shape. Put the mother back together.
Now its not pissing like it was, but still has a very slight dribble out the drain hose. nowhere near as bad as before. On the the filter side where the p. transducer is located its leaking & also the filter manifold bowl is leaking. It builds up pressure but keeps cycling, not constant like before. Every 5 to 10 seconds. and for sure it's two leaks. i bypassed the filter housing by just removing it hooked the line straight to the pump for a second, no change definitely leaking by the transducer. as far as i can tell the leak isn't from the wet cup. would the transducer leaking like it is cause this symptom? what was puzzling to me that there was no change when i bypassed the fluid filter housing. I really appreciate any help, ideas from the community!! I hope i described my problem well enough to be understood.

Thank you to all ,who took the time to give me advice and share your knowledge!! Thanks Again!!!

-Jason


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

purdy_pusher said:


> On the the filter side where the p. transducer is located its leaking & also the filter manifold bowl is leaking. It builds up pressure but keeps cycling, not constant like before. Every 5 to 10 seconds. and for sure it's two leaks. i bypassed the filter housing by just removing it hooked the line straight to the pump for a second, no change definitely leaking by the transducer.
> 
> would the transducer leaking like it is cause this symptom?


Any leak from the fluid section is going to drop the internal pressure and cause the sprayer to cycle. I would check the intake and piston seats for wear and/or foreign material. If the check balls don't seat, the system will cycle. If there are any "dents" and "nicks" in the balls, that is a sure sign of leakage. Those defects on the ball are caused by fluid erosion and indicate a bad seat where there is leakage between the ball and carbide seat removing material from the ball.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

pressurize the unit and if it keeps cycling turn down the pressure control knob until the piston just drifts up or down. If it drifts down check your inlet seat ( where the big ball is) if it drifts up your problem could be with the outlet ball ( small ball inside the piston rod. unlike a Titan you cannot access the outlet ball without taking the pump apart on a Graco


----------



## purdy_pusher (May 8, 2014)

thanks spray R guy and fix it!!! well at first glance the drain valve on the weaky squeaky xr5 appeared to be the same. until i examined the two pumps where the valve screws into the pump. the difference is on the xr5 the inlet hole is flat. and the 395 has a tapered hole. anyway exchanged the Teflon seals but before i did so like an idiot i used a corn hole wire brush to clean the inside the pump where the valve screws in. and in doing so i nicked up the seating surface. groove would be a better word. If i could i would kick my self in the a**. tried smoothing it out with fine sandpaper. swapped the end Teflon seal. and hoped for the best. got back together and its working almost normal with water, not cycling so much. just leaking from the bowl and still leaking on the side where the transducer is. two ? would the transducer be bad, or if the seat on the end of the drain valve being worn cause the leak on the transducer side? my first step will be replacing the manifold filter gasket. should i replace the transducer also? also is it possible to inspect the balls and seat without disturbing the packing's ? by the way this pump is @ 20+ years old a lowboy model#231-575 really appreciate all your guys help and knowledge!!! thank you


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

purdy_pusher said:


> well at first glance the drain valve on the weaky squeaky xr5 appeared to be the same. until i examined the two pumps where the valve screws into the pump. the difference is on the xr5 the inlet hole is flat. and the 395 has a tapered hole. anyway exchanged the Teflon seals



Graco changed the seal design at the end of the valve assembly a few years ago. The old one had a nylon washer that dropped into the hole and held the seat seat in place with grease and a thread cap until you installed it. Then Graco came out with a press-fit seal that goes into the hole holding the seat in place - this one does not have the problem of just dropping out and getting lost. This new seal also has a bigger diameter to better cover the outlet hole in the block.

Here's the manual for your sprayer.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

purdy_pusher said:


> thanks spray R guy and fix it!!! well at first glance the drain valve on the weaky squeaky xr5 appeared to be the same. until i examined the two pumps where the valve screws into the pump. the difference is on the xr5 the inlet hole is flat. and the 395 has a tapered hole. anyway exchanged the Teflon seals but before i did so like an idiot i used a corn hole wire brush to clean the inside the pump where the valve screws in. and in doing so i nicked up the seating surface. groove would be a better word. If i could i would kick my self in the a**. tried smoothing it out with fine sandpaper. swapped the end Teflon seal. and hoped for the best. got back together and its working almost normal with water, not cycling so much. just leaking from the bowl and still leaking on the side where the transducer is. two ? would the transducer be bad, or if the seat on the end of the drain valve being worn cause the leak on the transducer side? my first step will be replacing the manifold filter gasket. should i replace the transducer also? also is it possible to inspect the balls and seat without disturbing the packing's ? by the way this pump is @ 20+ years old a lowboy model#231-575 really appreciate all your guys help and knowledge!!! thank you


A corn hole wire brush?


----------

